# "Hog Hunting Only" Memberships Available At Devil's Backbone Hunting Club



## B767erDrvr

Update 12/12/2017  We are currently full for the 2018 membership year.  Thanks to all that inquired.  

The Devil's Backbone Hunting Club is located in Meriwether and Talbot County.

I am offering a "Hog Hunting Only" type of membership at our club.  This type of membership is a result of an ever increasing number of hogs we have on the property.  Our members who have focused on hunting hogs have had a HIGH degree of success.  Our hogs are generally concentrated in certain sections of the property which makes them much easier to hunt.  

Our "Hog Hunting Only Membership" is $500 per membership per year.  Membership year is January 1st thru December 31st.  If you join mid-membership year, the rate is not prorated because there is a high success rate in hog kills.

Hog hunting will not be allowed during Turkey and Deer season.  

No dogs will be able to be used in hog hunting.

If your interested please don't hesitate to give me call.

Thanks,

Jodi Killen
678-438-4141
JodiKillen@comcast.net

P.S.  Please be patient with me as it may take a few days for me to respond.


----------



## Pappy62

If the hogs really start getting abundant and you decide to allow dogs, even on a limited basis, I would be interested. We kill all of the hogs that we catch, so there wouldn't be any released.


----------



## Turkeytime1

Do you have a wait list for the main club (deer, turkey and hogs)?


----------



## B767erDrvr

Turkeytime1 said:


> Do you have a wait list for the main club (deer, turkey and hogs)?



I am keeping a list of folks that are interested in joining.  I'll start showing the club in December with recruiting starting in February.

Thanks,

Jodi Killen
678-438-4141


----------



## racree2001

Really interested in hog hunting membership. Looking for a place that doesn't allow the use of dogs. Please keep me in mind when you open your membership up. I'm respectful to others and to the land I'm allowed to hunt.
Thank you


----------



## MrSwhackem

Any openings left? I'd be willing to take a hog only membership weekdays only.


----------



## barberboys

If u decide to allow hunting with dogs please contact me at (678)953-7118


----------



## B767erDrvr

*George gets a nice sow!*

155 lbs field dressed!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Hog Hunting*

Hog Hunting


----------



## tigerdad30529

PM Sent


----------



## getaff

Would you be interested in a weekend deal?


----------



## Old Bart

I've hunted in the general proximity of where this club is and I can promise you this place is loaded with hogs. That boar is a lot bigger in person too, wish he was in bow range..

Good luck y'all got a heck of a property in a beautiful part of GA


----------



## armystrong20

how much for just a weekend type deal friday saturday sunday thanks in advance


----------



## PROPGUN

Very interested in the club in gereral. At least one, possibly two other individuals as well. Interest includes hogs.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## KVW040

*Definitely Interested Hog Hunt Only Membership*

I emailed you a PM.  Please call me at your earliest convenience.

Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## jammin

*Deer too??*

Hello, Jodi  I'm Jamie live in Griffin 57yo mainly bow hunter checking to see if you may have openings for 2018 or either the remainder of 2017 for deer hunting have either hunted public land Rum Creek or Clayton County Water Authority property looking to join a club that has QDM standards in place or at least some restrictions you can reach me at 770-596-2987 thanks in advance


----------



## B767erDrvr

jammin said:


> Hello, Jodi  I'm Jamie live in Griffin 57yo mainly bow hunter checking to see if you may have openings for 2018 or either the remainder of 2017 for deer hunting have either hunted public land Rum Creek or Clayton County Water Authority property looking to join a club that has QDM standards in place or at least some restrictions you can reach me at 770-596-2987 thanks in advance



Sorry.  We don't have deer memberships available.  Thanks


----------



## jammin

Do you have any opening for deer or hog and turkey, imterested in rest of 17 going full blown into 18 jamie @ 770-596-2987...thanks


----------



## DEERADICT

I'm interested in a Hog only membership. My little girl is 10 and has just showed interest in hunting with me as well. Would I need to pay for 2 memberships or would she be covered under mine?


----------



## B767erDrvr

Currently full for 2018.  Thanks


----------

